
Ask HN: Is Coinbase bugged? - vinrob92
Hey guys,<p>I just tried to send 2x €150 on Coinbase to another Bitcoin address.<p>I made sure to type correctly the amounts but afterwards I realised Coinbase only sent 2 x €25,- and I had to pay each time about €10,- in fees.<p>Anyone had experience with this? Please be careful guys since Coinbase seems bugged today.<p>(I contacted their support today but still no reply so far)
======
gjvc
I think you mean "buggy". "bugged" suggests the presence of a surveillance
mechanism.

